# Wrong icons displayed...



## arfy (Apr 10, 2005)

I am having a problem where some files and applications are displaying the wrong icons. This sometimes occurs on the desktop, the taskbar, windows explorer, and the start menu.

One example - in windows explorer, in a folder full of .jpg images, some images display the correct jepg icon, but others display other strangely incorrect icons. I find it odd that files of the same type can display different icons.

Another example - I just installed iTunes. It has appeared on my desktop with the correct iTunes logo, however in the start menu and in the task bar it is displaying an Adobe Photoshop icon. I went into properties to check the source of the icon. A strange text string appeared, so i entered a new string which is the location of the iTunes exe file. Oddly enough, when i apply this change, the Photoshop icon (which should be an iTunes icon) now is replaced with a Macromedia Flash icon  

Does anyone know what the problem is here?

Thanks very much :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Windows maintains a cached copy of all the icons on the system to avoid having to reload the icons every time they are displayed. If this icon cache becomes corrupt then the wrong icons may be shown. To clear the icons cache make sure you can view hidden files and then open your Windows directory in Explorer and delete the file called "ShellIconCache". When you restart Windows the icon cache file will be automatically recreated.


----------



## arfy (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks for your suggestion _johnwill_, but I tried this and it doesn't make any difference :sad:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try downloading TweakUI and using the ICON Repair.


----------



## arfy (Apr 10, 2005)

Yay, that worked, thanks very much johnwill! :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we restored your faith in TSF. :grin:


----------

